# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  How would I rank and where to compete?

## F4iGuy

I've always trained like a bodybuilder, only hitting the big 3 once per week. I'm not taking anything besides OTC supplements. My current bodyweight is 205lbs (I'm 5' 6"). 

If I put up the following numbers while weighing 190lbs:
Squat: 500lbs
Bench: 450lbs
Dead: 550lbs

How good is that for a natural lifter? I'm considering focusing more on powerlifting because I love pushing heavy weights on the compound movements. I'd like to compete but where would a 34 year old natty lifter go? 

Any recommendations for training programs? .

----------


## mosaicman3

I'm going to assume you are hitting depth, and pausing your bench.

Your deadlift is average in the "competitive" world, squat is pretty good, but you bench is very good; elite at that. 

Where you rank, a 1500lbs total is good, but ranking would depend on federation. You will always be categorized as elite in any fed. Any hometown meet you will win or at least place. But hometown meets are for chumps. Use those to get your feet wet, but nothing worth bragging about. When picking a federation, just pick a federation that hosts the closest to you. Once you learn the slight rule differences, styles of judging, and the flow of the meets, you will then pick which international/national level federation that fits your style. 

A simple google search will point you in the right direction for local meets.

In the mean time check out RPS, APA, USAPL, APF, and USPF. Between those you're sure to find a meet within an hour or 2 drive if you live in the US. 

Considering you're at a 1500lbs total, I would keep doing what you're doing. For a pre-meet prep, you try to peak on meet day. So 5 weeks out would be a light week, 4 weeks out would be 5x5, 3 weeks would be heavy 3s, 2 weeks out heavy 2, 1 week out just do your warm-up routine stay around 50% of your max.

----------


## musclestack

Lifts look good (especially bench) and especially for a 190 pounder. You could cut down about 7 lbs. of water weight before the meet and compete in the 198 pound category. Whether or not your lifts are 'competitive' will depend on your competition. A lot of this depends on which federation you're lifting in. From the meets I've competed in, I would say you have a good chance of placing in an event on the state level, but again, this is all dependent on what your competition is.

If you're new to powerlifting, I would focus on lifting within the rules of the federation. Make sure you're hitting depth on squat and pausing on your chest for a couple seconds with the bar on bench. There's a huuuuge difference between hitting 450 pounds with a pause rest and hitting that same number on a 'touch-and-go".

Good luck! And keep us posted.

----------


## songdog

As a 198 man you will see guys squat 550+ Dead about the same bench well some good some? Been a long time I was thinking about some 245lb guys I once knew sorry.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> As a 198 man you will see guys squat 750 and deadlift the same.This is wat I seen years ago when I competed.Look on line at powerlifting meet results and you will get a better idea.


Is that geared?
I've done 3 meets and I've yet to see ANY 198lb lifter come close to those lifts.
USPA has a 1558 total as elite for knee sleeves and a 1587 for wraps.
International elite is 1698 and 1730.

Provided a 750 squat and a 750 pull, all one would have to do is a 200 lb bench to be international elite.

----------


## jackfrost88

Your numbers are really good especially your bench! 450 @ 190 for bench is absurd and anyone who tells you otherwise is insane. There are plenty of federations that are for natty's and test. For programming there is plenty of information out there but basically you will be doing a LOT more squat bench and deadlifting as you would expect, as well as accessories. 

In terms of weight I would recommend just competing at the weight you are normally for your first meet. I made the mistake of cutting ~ 10-12lbs (which I would not think would be hard) and felt the consequences. Meets take a full day and that much of a cut really hurts your numbers and is not worth it until you get used to it IMO

----------


## F4iGuy

I'll post my bench soon, when I hit mid 400's and my weight is down to 190. This should occur in 3-4 weeks . I'm benching 315 for 13 nice controlled reps, not paused but still pretty good I think. Keep in mind I'm natty.

Check out my deadlift and squat vids, hit the like button if you're so inclined... it motivates me.

https://youtu.be/obwX9eOOAVQ 465 deadlift for 9 repetitions

https://youtu.be/OHEtEVHVGeo 535 deadlift for 4 repetitions

https://youtu.be/EYKoTvTJYSU 425 squat for 6 repetitions

----------


## musclestack

> I'll post my bench soon, when I hit mid 400's and my weight is down to 190. This should occur in 3-4 weeks . I'm benching 315 for 13 nice controlled reps, not paused but still pretty good I think. Keep in mind I'm natty.
> 
> Check out my deadlift and squat vids, hit the like button if you're so inclined... it motivates me.
> 
> https://youtu.be/obwX9eOOAVQ 465 deadlift for 9 repetitions
> 
> https://youtu.be/OHEtEVHVGeo 535 deadlift for 4 repetitions
> 
> https://youtu.be/EYKoTvTJYSU 425 squat for 6 repetitions


Nice job! It looked like you went pretty low with the squat, but since we couldn't see the hips, it's hard to tell if you hit depth. Keep in mind that straps are not allowed in powerlifting for deadlift. I'm not so sure those numbers will make you place in competition but, again, it's all about what kind of competition shows up that day. Either way, it looks like you're on your way. Good job!

----------


## F4iGuy

Thanks! A friend who competes says my squat depth looks good (always trained ass to grass). I purchased a camera that shoots 1080p at 60fps and plan to get better footage when I progress a little further. 

I have no problems pulling heavy for 1-2 reps when I dead but when I train higher rep ranges (especially after rowing first) I use the straps.

I've only been squatting and deadlifting under the 10 rep range for about a year and still getting used to handling heavier loads. I'm going to stick around 6-8 reps with the main lifts until my bodyweight hits 189 then I plan to lower the rep range.

----------


## muscle god

> I've always trained like a bodybuilder, only hitting the big 3 once per week. I'm not taking anything besides OTC supplements. My current bodyweight is 205lbs (I'm 5' 6").
> 
> If I put up the following numbers while weighing 190lbs:
> Squat: 500lbs
> Bench: 450lbs
> Dead: 550lbs
> 
> How good is that for a natural lifter? I'm considering focusing more on powerlifting because I love pushing heavy weights on the compound movements. I'd like to compete but where would a 34 year old natty lifter go?
> 
> Any recommendations for training programs? .


My friend is 74kg and he deadlift was 270kg

----------


## jackfrost88

All your lifts are really good. Your bench is insanely good. Should be easy to bring up your deadlift. Overall your total is quite strong

----------


## F4iGuy

https://youtu.be/4EsXmPS8jBo

Here's a video of my 580 Pound Deadlift attempt (SO CLOSE!). This is my first time attempting a one rep max. The guy cheering me on, a USAPL lifter, advised me to do fewer warm up sets (I fatigued my back before this). I was able to successfully pull 575 pounds the previous set, but it felt tougher than it looked so I only added 5 pounds to the bar. I'm planning to pull 6 plates (585 pounds) conventional before switching to Sumo. 600 pounds Sumo is the goal.

I'm still training like a bodybuilder. I'll switch to a powerlifting routine after I hit 6 plates conventional. I know I have it in me in 3-4 weeks. I'm build for Sumo. Please hit like/subscribe if you want to see more of my lifts.

----------


## BG

Where's the bench video?

----------


## F4iGuy

> Where's the bench video?


Here:

https://youtu.be/ENM5vUDmDT0

350 RAW bench press for 9 reps at 198lb body weight. As you can see I didn't use a lift off/spotter, wraps, or arch and kept grip close. The goal is to press 455lbs at a bodyweight of 190lbs.

I'm currently training on a bro split. My strength is down a little due to 80hr work weeks at the new job. As soon as I get on better work/sleep schedule I'm switching over to a powerlifting routine with an emphasis on bench. More pause reps, etc.

I hope to reach the 450+ pound bench goal at a bodyweight of 190lbs within the next 3-6 months. Death before dishonor. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Obs

Very badass sir.

----------


## F4iGuy

> Very badass sir.


Thanks! Kudos from this forum mean a lot.

I'm excited to see what happens with my lifts when I switch from a linear progression bro split to an undulating periodization powerlifting routine. The new stimulus should kick it up a notch!

----------


## Obs

> Thanks! Kudos from this forum mean a lot.
> 
> I'm excited to see what happens with my lifts when I switch from a linear progression bro split to an undulating periodization powerlifting routine. The new stimulus should kick it up a notch!


225% of your weight in a bench naturally is an outstanding accomplishment.

----------


## F4iGuy

> 225% of your weight in a bench naturally is an outstanding accomplishment.


I got screwed in the height department but blessed in the strength department. I was able to do 30 pullups before training at 12.

If the joints cooperate I think I've still got some gains in me.

----------


## Obs

> I got screwed in the height department but blessed in the strength department. I was able to do 30 pullups before training at 12.
> 
> If the joints cooperate I think I've still got some gains in me.


I dont look at it that way. I am between 5'11 and 6' and if anthing I would take some height off. The 6'4" and up guys are just goofy lanky freaks with no coordination. Bodybuilding is a short guys game.

----------


## MuscleScience

As Someone mentioned above. With bench, really work on your pause technique. In competition it's tricky at first to master. My first meet, I did very little board work prior too, and missed two of three attempts. It was very frustrating. Start working on the pause with three boards at first then go on down from there. If you plan to compete equit (bench shirt) , you need to train with that during your prep as well. Training equit takes its own set of skills to master and feel comfortable with. Especially on bench and squat for me, it was difficult to get comfortable at first. Initially my lifts went down, but went up. I unfortunately never did anything more than a home town meet equit due to injuries, before I stopped all together. So I did not really get to see the difference it made in my lifts.

----------


## F4iGuy

> As Someone mentioned above. With bench, really work on your pause technique. In competition it's tricky at first to master. My first meet, I did very little board work prior too, and missed two of three attempts. It was very frustrating. Start working on the pause with three boards at first then go on down from there. If you plan to compete equit (bench shirt) , you need to train with that during your prep as well. Training equit takes its own set of skills to master and feel comfortable with. Especially on bench and squat for me, it was difficult to get comfortable at first. Initially my lifts went down, but went up. I unfortunately never did anything more than a home town meet equit due to injuries, before I stopped all together. So I did not really get to see the difference it made in my lifts.


I'm not stranger to paused benching. I vary between touch and go/pause. You've got a good point but I'm more interested in raw lifting. The program I'm looking at incorporates lots of paused reps and board pressing.

----------


## F4iGuy

Based on my first couple weeks of the new routine (handling heavier weights), I'm going to shoot for a 1,600 pound raw total at about 195-200 pound bodyweight. If I weigh a little more I'll still be happy. No way I'm going to cut calories on this new routine. I'm hitting heavy compound movements with more frequency than I'm used to. It's brutal. I'm not accustomed to this style of lifting, accumulating fatigue over time vs. destroying each body part once a week. I expect the new stimulus to spark some gains!

These are the totals I'm looking to achieve in the next 6 months:

*Bench:455*... I'm certain I can hit 440-445 touch and go right now. With 6 solid months of the new undulating periodization program I'm confident I can add 10 pounds and hit 455. I'm including paused reps. If I decide to enter a meet and make it official I want to be ready for that. 

*Squat:520*... I know my depth is good (I squat high bar below parallel fairly narrow stance). I have to get used to the walk out with heavy weights. Man... I swear the walkout with 455 and up is the hardest part. 

*Deadlift:625*...I can pull more Sumo than conventional, yeah! Right now I'm sitting at about 585 conventional with a stiff bar. I'm not certain where the Sumo is but it feels MUCH easier. I'm excited to see what numbers I get in the next 4-6 weeks. If I hit 600 in 4-5 weeks, I think adding 25 pounds to the bar in the following 5 months is realistic given the new routine.

I'm also trying to learn more about you tube. I added some cool art (Gladiator, my favorite movie) to the channel and got rid of the Justin Beiber music from my bench video: 

https://youtu.be/ENM5vUDmDT0

Better right!?

----------


## F4iGuy

I was able to close grip bench press 385 for 8 reps. I only recorded my second set of 7 reps though. Still, not bad. My bench is moving along nicely. Squat and deadlift are on hold due to hip flexor pain. Any thoughts on prolotherapy or PRP? 

Here's the bench video: https://youtu.be/Kic0_mOFjnY

----------


## kelkel

PRP made a difference in my shoulder after only one treatment.

----------

